# Residency applicatio.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Can someone help please as i am struggling with the VFS site.

I did as required, logged in and got an app. ref. Unfortunately before i could log out i lost the page.
Now i cannot get back in as it tells me i must log out first but i cant do that till i find the page again to log out. I am going round in circles, doing my head in!!!

Have i missed something? Or perhaps i having been looking at the pc so long i am just not seeing what is there anymore.

Thanks for any pointers please.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure which browser you are using. Generally you need to delete Internet Explorer or firefox cookies. If you dont know how, check this url

How to delete cookies


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

*Residency app.*

Hi Zizebra.

Thanks for the reply. I think i am being beaten not only by VFS but technology.
Nothing seems to work on my pc but does work on my cell phone.
Think i need a Bells and a lie down!!!!


----------

